

Gymnist Robot No. 26 - eridal
https://i.imgur.com/nKgg9Vu.gifv

======
eridal
quadruple back-flip

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2maZ1UNjbk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2maZ1UNjbk)

